# Abwehr gegen Mücken!!!



## Marquis2000 (24. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute,

hier möchte ich eines der wichtigsten Themen überhaupt mit Euch besprechen.

*Was tun gegen lästige Mücken und Zecken beim Angeln.*

Jeder kennt sie jeder hasst Sie. Nichts ist schöner als draussen in der Natur zu sitzen besonders beim Ansitzangeln über längere Zeit, wenn nur nicht dieses nervige Getier wäre!!

Da ich aber persönlich gegen die Chemiekeule aus dem Fachgeschäft bin, aus vielerlei Gründen z.B. in erster Linie Abschreckung der Fische und nicht jeder verträgt das Zeug und stinken tut es zusätzlich, möchte ich hier fragen was Ihr dagegen tut und wie Ihr mit den Viechern umgeht.

Da ich ein Thema nicht eröffnen möchte ohne selber einen Vorschlag miteinzubringen fange ich hiermit mal an.

Mein Vorschlag wäre, einfach selber herstellen. Aus Recherche verschiedener Beiträge, habe ich mich entschlossen eine Anti-Mücken-Lotion selber anzumischen die wie folgt zusammengesetzt wird:

Verwendet werden die besten natürlichen Mittel die nach Studien hautverträglich sind und eine abschreckende Wirkung auf die lästigen Insekten haben:

*Natürlicher Mückenschutz:*

Man benutzt ein Basisöl zum strecken bzw. verdünnen es bietet sich hierfür Olivenöl an.

dann die ätherischen Öle:

- Kokosöl am besten Bio 100% rein (sehr gut auch für die Haut und antibakteriell)
- Lemon-Eukalyptus (es giebt verschiedene Eukalyptusarten, dieses soll das beste gegen Mücken sein)
- Citronella (schon immer gut gegen Mücken)

einen guten Link zum Thema Öle/Mücken findet Ihr hier --> http://www.zentrum-der-gesundheit.de/schutz-vor-stechmuecken-ia.html

Ich möchte Euch bitten Eure Erfahrungen hier mit allen zu teilen und wenn Ihr mein Rezept ausprobiert auch gerne hier kommentieren.

Vielen Dank und ich hoffe das Thema wird hilfreich!! Euer Norman :vik:


----------



## mlkzander (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Abwehr gegen Mücken!!!*

ich komme inzwischen gott sei dank die ganze saison über völlig ohne geschmiere aus

thermacell und 1- 2 billige spiralen im käfig, gut platziert, reicht das vollkommen aus um die Invasion abzuwehren


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Abwehr gegen Mücken!!!*

Ich bin überzeugt, dass die Mücken hier bei uns in den Rheinauen Lachanfälle über deine, sicher gut gemeinte, Zaubersalbe bekommen würden und es sie in keinster Weise am Stechen hindert!
Da hilft nur Chemiekeule, vorzugsweise Antibrumm!

Jürgen


----------



## Windelwilli (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Abwehr gegen Mücken!!!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich bin überzeugt, dass die Mücken hier bei uns in den Rheinauen Lachanfälle über deine, sicher gut gemeinte, Zaubersalbe bekommen würden und es sie in keinster Weise am Stechen hindert!
> Da hilft nur Chemiekeule, vorzugsweise Antibrumm!
> 
> Jürgen



Leider...und ja wirklich...LEIDER sieht's hier an der Havel ganz genauso aus.
Chemiekeule oder Streusselkuchen.


----------



## Spiderpike (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Abwehr gegen Mücken!!!*

Ja leider nehm ich auch Chemie, Nobite seit meinem Indienaufenthalt hab ich so gut wie keine Stiche mehr. Zusätzlich inpägriere ich mein BellyBoat mit der Textilversion. DEET hilft halt einfach- 
Will mir ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lebensmittel auf die Haut schmieren, den Duft von alten Fritierfett (Kokosöl) mit Zitrus find ich nicht wirklich besser


----------



## Merlin (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Abwehr gegen Mücken!!!*

Ich habe wirklich schon ALLES probiert....aber richtig helfen tut eigentlich nichts..,
Das einzige was ein bisschen hilft ist so eine richtige Chemiekeule für Pferde..
Also nehme ich nichts mehr und bin tapfer solange es geht...


----------



## Marquis2000 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Abwehr gegen Mücken!!!*

Muss ja auch irgendwie anders gehen, auch ohne Chemie. Besonders für die Aalangler und Zanderangler wäre es hilfreich wenn es auch anders geht. Ich habs selber ausprobiert Chemie und Aalangeln nix, auf Chemie und sonstige Sachen verzichtet dann kommen auch definitiv die Bisse besonders bei den Fischen die absolut auf Geruch jagen reagiren die Fischis *absolut empfindlich* auf Chemie.

Den Tipp mit den Spiralen von mlkzander werde ich mal probieren, klingt gut besonders weil die Spiralen auch mit Citronella bestückt sind.

Für weitere Tipps wäre ich dankbar!!


----------



## wobbler68 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Abwehr gegen Mücken!!!*

Hallo

Schau mal hier http://www.ruehrkueche.de/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=12050

Meine Schwägerin macht ein Spray aus 

Teebaumöl
Lavendelöl 
Citronellöl
Deatillierten Wasser
Gemischt und in eine Pumpflasche abgefüllt.Es wird vor dem Gassi gehen aufgesprüht.

Damit bleiben ihre http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolfsspitz fast Zecken frei.:q
Sollte auch bei Mücken helfen.

Allerdings sollte Mann, das auch nicht auf die Hände bekommen und dann Angeln gehen.


----------



## Esox60 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Abwehr gegen Mücken!!!*

Ich nehm ein ganz normales Pumpspray gegen Mücken vom Kaufland. Man muß öfter mal nachsprühen, aber es hilft recht gut und ist recht günstig.

Aber in Norwegen gegen die Knots ist es auch machtlos, dort haben aber auch DEET, und Anti- Brumm versagt. Wer da mal was erfindet, was wirklich hilft , bekommt einen Nobelpreis.

Bei extremen Aufkommen von Mücken hilft oft nur ein Feuer oder diese Mückenspiralen.


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Abwehr gegen Mücken!!!*

hallo zusammen
ich hasse mücken ^^
da macht mir das nacht angeln auch kein spass mehr wenn man tagelang zerstochen herum rent 
bin teils an gewässern gewessen da sind ganze schwärme von ihnen
dauerhaft präsent wenn man da die ganze nacht war hat man nicht nur 4-5 stiche sondern ein paar dutzend 
also bei uns hat antibrumm geholfen abends einmal aufgetragen und hält bis morgens 
wir machen zusätzlich noch eine mückenspirale an beides zusammen ist sehr effektiv und man hat ruhe


----------



## honeybee (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Abwehr gegen Mücken!!!*

Da ich Arbeitstechnisch den ganzen Tag im Freien bin und das dazu noch im Wald kann ich vom Flieg-und Stechgetier ein Lied singen.
Ganz gut hilft von Ballistol das Stichfrei....


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Abwehr gegen Mücken!!!*

Das beste Mückenmittel haben die hier,BTI-Eiweiß:

http://www.ovb-online.de/bilder/2009/07/02/381884/951336332-922452_0-kl34.jpg

Kostet die Gemeinden am Oberrhein 250 Millionen jährlich!
(2Min Video)
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/sued...n-auf-hubschrauber-und-eiweiss--62789170.html

Vor ein paar Jahren ist denen mal der Hubi in der Hauptbekämpfungsphase kaputt gegangen, da ist keiner mehr raus!
Letztes Jahr stand das Hochwasser noch bis Anfang Juni auf den Feldern vorm Dorf, dass war meine erste Antibrumm Erfahrung und nur mit dem Zeug war es möglich vernünftig zu angeln.(75ml reichen mir für 3-4 Tage/Nächte)
Mir machen normalerweise bis zu 50 Stiche nix, gibt nicht mal Schwellungen, aber hunderte Stiche sind auch mir zu viel!
Jedenfalls sind die Leute hier froh wenn die Mückenbekämpfung ihren Job richtig macht! 
Genial ist die Methode ohnehin, da wirklich nur die Mücken(Larven) von dem Eiweiß geschädigt werden!

Nachtrag: und weil sich solche Threads jährlich wiederholen, hier der umfassende Thread vom letztem Jahr:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266476

Jürgen


----------



## T.e.R.R.a.P.i (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Abwehr gegen Mücken!!!*

antibrumm (forte) hilft bei mir hervorragend. allerdings bekomme ich, wenn ich auch das gesicht einschmiere höllen-kopfweh. daher habe ich mir den hier bestellt >> http://www.ebay.de/itm/371030153148?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Abwehr gegen Mücken!!!*

Mensch- hätte ich echt nicht gedacht, dass ihr soviele Mittelchen benötigt....

Wenn ich meine Frau in der Nähe habe,  brauche ich all das nicht - die  Viecher sind alle bei ihr.:vik:


----------



## Paddiii94 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Abwehr gegen Mücken!!!*

Das beste Mittel gegen Mücken sind Zigaretten 
Also zumindestens hab ich so die erfahrung gemacht das sobald ich ne Zigarette anzünde, die Viecher weg bleiben.
Aber Zigaretten ist ja nicht für jedermann bestimmt


----------



## Angler9999 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Abwehr gegen Mücken!!!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das beste Mückenmittel haben die hier,BTI-Eiweiß:
> 
> http://www.ovb-online.de/bilder/2009/07/02/381884/951336332-922452_0-kl34.jpg
> 
> ...



Ich habe den Beitrag im TV gesehen. Ohne den jährlichen Einsatz per Hubschrauber lässt es dort kaum leben. Dabei ist vieles erklärt worden. Z.B. das Mücken vom CO2 der Menschen angezogen werden. Die Mückenfallen sind mit CO2 gefüllt. Die Bundeswehr hat ein eigenes Mittel mixen lassen. Das ist im Handel frei erhältlich. Ich weiß aber nicht mehr wie der Name war. Ein Supermittel gegen Mücken gibt es jedoch nicht.


----------



## Fr33 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Abwehr gegen Mücken!!!*

Teilweise mussten wir letztes Jahr am Rhein das Angeln abbrechen und mehr oder weniger Fluchtartig das Gewässer verlassen.


Schon Tagsüber waren die Stechmücken am Werk... ab der Dämmerung war man von Schwärmen umgeben. 10 Mücken auf 10x10cm T-Shirt waren keine Seltenheit. Haben uns vorher mit Autan eingeschmiert, was die Tierchen aber nocht sonderlich beeindruckt war. Die haben jede Lücke gefunden!


----------



## untiPunti (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Abwehr gegen Mücken!!!*

Ich habe auch ein riesiges Problem mit den Mücken. Bei mir hilft nur Autanspray und fürs Gesicht Lotion. Ausserdem ziehe ich immer lange Hosen, Sweatshirts u.s.w. an.
Damit die Mückenstiche nicht so sehr anschwellen trinke ich im Vorfeld viel Calcium in Brausetablettenform, da hilft mir dann denn Sommer durch.


----------



## shafty262 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Abwehr gegen Mücken!!!*

Ich schwöre auch auf thermacell http://m.frankonia.com/472716/29239...ruestung&jkg&gclid=CPrw8Yz_g78CFerjwgod2AoA9A

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Abwehr gegen Mücken!!!*



untiPunti schrieb:


> Damit die Mückenstiche nicht so sehr anschwellen trinke ich im Vorfeld viel Calcium in Brausetablettenform, da hilft mir dann denn Sommer durch.



Und nochmals der Tipp, Hitze zerstört das verantwortliche Eiweiß/Protein. Als Raucher kann man dazu die Zigarette ein paar Zentimeter für ein paar Sekunden über den Stich halten (so das es kurz vor schmerzhaft ist). Hilft auf jden Fall.
Nichtraucher können sich nen Stichheiler (zBsp BiteAway) zulegen der macht nichts anderes (Stichstelle für ein paar Sekunden auf 50°C erhitzen).

Oder eben das alte Hausmittel Spitzwegerich, zerreiben und auf die Stichstelle.


----------



## Der_Spinner (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Abwehr gegen Mücken!!!*

Um nochmal aufs Thema zurück zu kommen, es geht hier ja eben nicht um die chemischen mittel  
Ein kollege schwört darauf tannennadeln ins feuer zu werfen, ob das klappt und vorallem gesund ist kann ich aber nicht beurteilen.
Ich persönlich benutze inzwischen gar kein Mückenspray
Mehr. Bei nacht tuts Lange Kleidung aus ordentlichem Stoff (z.b. Vom Bund), dazu noch optional latexhandschuhe für die finger (das sind immer die schlimmsten stiche, vorallem als allergiker). Wenns ganz schlimm wird werf ich mir noch so nen "imker hut" mit netz über. Da kommt man natürlich ganz schön ins schwitzen, aber wenn ich dafür stichfrei bleibe nehm ich das in kauf. Ausserdem sieht mich nachts am bächlein eh niemand, weswegen der zugegeben seltsame aufzug auch nicht zum problem wird. :q

Was auch ziemlich praktisch ist ist so ein grosses mückennetz was man über kinder betten spannt. Das kann man im sommer klasse über den schirm werfen. da hat man gute luft und blribt 100%ig stichfrei.:m


----------



## Zander Pille (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Abwehr gegen Mücken!!!*

Also beim Angeln über nacht machen wir uns das recht einfach....
Blechdose Grillkohle und Tannenzapfen (lieber Kieferzapfen)
Kohle anfackeln mit bissel grillanzünder "Zäpfchen" drauf davon 2-3 um den Angelplatz verteilt und die Viecher nerven kaum noch. Weiß aber nicht warum#c Hatte uns damals der Opa vom meinem Kumpel verraten als wir zerstochen vom Angeln kahmen und wie die Rohrspatzen geflucht hatten..

Gruß die Pille für den Fisch


----------

